
The Launchpad Service, RTerm Processes and Parallelism in SQL ML Services - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/05/01/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-v/
======
nielsb
About the launchpad service and RTerm processes in relation to parallelism in
SQL Server R Services.

